# يخرب  بيتك يا محسن بجد رووووعة



## خاطى ونادم (20 أبريل 2009)

‏واحد موظف داخل السوق يشترى اى‏حاجة ياكلها 

سأل كيلو الحمة بكم قلة الجزار 40جنية‏اعد يدعى اللة يخرب بيتك يا‏محسن ياللى مغلى العيشة علينا  :090104~384::big62::36_1_46:



سأل كيلو السمك بكام قلة بتاع السمك 15‏جنية اعد يدعى اللة يخرب بيتك يا محسن ياللى مغلى العيشة علينا  :crying::crying::crying:




سأل بكام الفرخة قلة‏بتاع الفراخ 10جنية اعد يدعى اللة يخرب بيتك يا محسن ياللى مغلى العيشة علينا :10_9_209[1]::10_9_209[1]::10_9_209[1]:



واحد مخبر سمعة قبض علية وأخده على‏القسم ودخل على الظابط قلة: تمام يا فندم



الظابط ‏سئلة: ماسك الراجل دة لية ؟؟  



قاله: مش عارف اسم‏الريس يا فندم 

  :01A0FF~139::01A0FF~139::01A0FF~139:

:146ec::146ec::146ec:


----------



## ابن المصلوب (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يخرب  بيتك يا محسن ههههههههههههه بجد رووووووووووووووووووعة*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه


----------



## muheb (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يخرب  بيتك يا محسن ههههههههههههه بجد رووووووووووووووووووعة*

هههههههههههههههههه جميلة مرسي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: يخرب  بيتك يا محسن ههههههههههههه بجد رووووووووووووووووووعة*

هههههههههههه

حلوة ياقمر تسلم الأيادى ​


----------



## merna lovejesus (20 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة اووووووووووووى


----------



## خاطى ونادم (21 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا ابن المصلوب
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (21 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا مهيب
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (21 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا مرمر
نورتى يا قمر​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (21 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا مرمر
نورتى حبيبتى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (21 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا ميرنا 
نورتى حبيبتى​


----------



## kingmena (22 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه    حلوة*​


----------



## ponponayah (22 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى اوى 
ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## مريم12 (22 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة و ميررررررررررسى يا قمر​*


----------



## man4truth (22 أبريل 2009)

حلوه


----------



## amad_almalk (22 أبريل 2009)

رائع

مرسيىىىىىى يا خاطي ونادم

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ماريتا (22 أبريل 2009)

_ههههههههههههههه_
_جامدة اوووووى_
_ميرسى يا قمر_​


----------



## monygirl (22 أبريل 2009)

_ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_جامدة _
_ميرسى ليك خاطى ونادم_​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه


حلوه يمعلم​


----------



## lovely dove (24 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههه حلوة قوي


----------



## GogoRagheb (24 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة قوي
شكرا​


----------



## ناوناو (25 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 حلوة قوي يا محسن يووووووووووووووه قصدي يا مرسي
 يووووووووووووووووووه برضه نسيت ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## dark_angel (25 أبريل 2009)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  لا حلوة برضو فى حد فى  البلد ميعرفش اسم محسن ههههههههههههه تسلم ايدك*_​


----------



## kalimooo (25 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

مهضوم محسن بتعرفي

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

جااااااااااااااااااااااامدة​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا مينا
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا بنبوناية
نورتى يا قمر​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا مريم
نورتى يا سكر​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا مان فور تروث
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا حماد
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا مارينا
نورتى يا قمر​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا مونى
نورتى يا عسل​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههه
 معلم
اوك
ميرسى يا بطل
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا جوجو
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا بيبو ميمى
نورتى يا قمر​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههه
ميرسى يا محسن
يووووووووووووه اقصد يا ناوناو
ههههههههه
نورتى يا سكر​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
على رايك يا انجيل
ميرسى اخى
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههه
ميرسى يا كليمو
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (25 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا فراشة
نورتى يا سكرة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أبريل 2009)

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
ميرسى ليكى خاطى ونادم​


----------



## meraa (25 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه جامدين اووى ميرسى
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
جامدة جدا
مرسيه يا قمر​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا سويتى
نورتى يا قمر​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا ميرا
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا وكا
ربنا يباركك يا سكرة ​


----------



## amad_almalk (26 أبريل 2009)

نكته رائعه

مرسيىىىىى علي النكته 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا حماد
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## white rose (27 أبريل 2009)

عن جد حلوة كتير


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يعني شو ما عمل المسكين ما بيخلص


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى حبيبتى وايت روز
ربنا يباركك يا قمر*​


----------

